# Seeking Detroit Area Havs



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

I am not sure if this is the right place for this but I would love to know if there are Havanese owners in the Detroit area who would like to put together a Havanese 'play group?'

If I should be posting this somewhere else on the forum just let me know.

Thanks


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

I'd love to join you and other Detroit owners.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'd love to have a playdate! Just let me know place & time and I'll be there! If we need a place, I'd be happy to host.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

were a possibility....depending on the day / time. I'm not actually Detroit area but would be willing to make the drive if the day worked


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

I would love to come over to Detroit from Windsor for the playdate. Just let us know when.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Yea! Looks like we have lots of Havanese lovers in the Detroit area. What day of the week is best for everyone? I'm going to suggest Saturday mornings as one possibility. Also, should we meet in a park? Open for suggestions here. There is a good one in Birmingham where I live--open to others though.


----------



## rachljo22 (Jul 11, 2010)

jacqui said:


> Yea! Looks like we have lots of Havanese lovers in the Detroit area. What day of the week is best for everyone? I'm going to suggest Saturday mornings as one possibility. Also, should we meet in a park? Open for suggestions here. There is a good one in Birmingham where I live--open to others though.


I would love to be a part of a play group too!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Saturday morning would be great. Mine need a fenced in area (I just don't trust them enough to be off leash). Where's the park in Birmingham? Oakland County Parks have a fenced in small dog area in Wixom & Lake Orion (on Joslyn). My yard is fenced and large enough for a group of Havs. 

I'm available the weekend of 08/07, 08/21 & 08/28.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Let me know please. I'd love to see you all. I have been working Saturdays but perhaps if I know in advance I can arrange to get out early/go in late.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Just thought I'd send my greetings to all you Michigan hav lovers. My parents are both from Michigan (Detroit area) so I spent a lot of my childhood there, visiting relatives. It tugs at my heart strings a bit whenever I hear of Michigan.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry I've been off this thread. I've been busy meeting my puppy's families and getting them all settled. Hedy, August 28 works for me. Would that give you enough time? 

The park in Birmingham is large but not fenced so maybe we need someplace else. Jill--we could start with this one at your house and rotate.

???? How does everyone else feel about that????


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

28th at my house sounds great. I'll contact Suzyfrtz who lives in St. Claire to see if she can join us. Once we know who's going, I'll PM my address.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jacqui - make sure to invite Turbo's family! (And any other Hav families in the area).


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

What time are you thinking?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Jacqui mentioned earlier in the day....11am? Would that work. I have to be in Ann Arbor around 6pm but am open otherwise.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Eleven works for me. Hedy, does it work for you?

I'd like to invite my puppy buyers who live in the area as well. Is this okay?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

jacqui said:


> Eleven works for me. Hedy, does it work for you?
> 
> I'd like to invite my puppy buyers who live in the area as well. Is this okay?


Of course they should be included. I invited my neighbor who just brought a Hav puppy home. Won't be coming but that puppy sure could use some dog socialization. Oh well.

I'll do my best to come but I'll be iffy unless DH hires someone to cover Saturdays (as he is supposed to do).


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hedy, is there a day of the week that works better for you? Would you be able to do a Sunday? Jacqui, what about you?


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> Hedy, is there a day of the week that works better for you? Would you be able to do a Sunday? Jacqui, what about you?


Thanks Jill. You are so sweet.

I think Saturday probably works for more people. I told DH that I had plans for the 28th and to arrange for someone to cover. Sheesh I was never supposed to work Saturdays anyway but have been covering since...January. :frusty:


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Yes, I can do Sunday. Whatever works for the group!


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

If it's okay with everyone I think that we will be joining in on the fun


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

kloie's mom said:


> If it's okay with everyone I think that we will be joining in on the fun


Absolutely!


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

"MHS", Right?

Can't have too many! Thrilled you're joining us.

I think I have some area puppy families that will be joining us as well.

Does it look like Sundays are best for everyone? Personally I would prefer earlier in the day--11 or so-- so there is still some of the day left to spend with my DH.

Waiting to hear from everyone else.


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Saturday or Sunday will work for us. Earlier is fine as long as it isn't too early since we have about a 2 1/2 hr drive


----------



## dorothy4553 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am new to this forum. I have a 2 year old Cavanese. We are looking forward to meeting other Havanese lovers in the area. Maiya loves to play and I am excited to really get to know more about the Havanese breed in person and not just what I read. She seems to be much more Havanese than Cavalier. Thanks Jill for including me. Looking forward to meeting you all soon.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Since Hedy was trying to get August 28th off, should we just stick with that? (Hedy, do we need to send DH threatening letters?) 11am okay?


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Checking in with all of the Detroit area Havs - we're still on for next Saturday, my house, 11am?? I'll PM anyone planning to attend with my address. My 11-week old foster, Persy will still be with us to join in the fun. YAY!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I would love to join but think it might be a little too far. I am an hour north of Indy so maybe another time when I can plan it better. Have fun guys and remember to take lots of pictures.


----------



## dorothy4553 (Feb 25, 2010)

Maiya and I will be there! Looking forward to meeting you and your pups!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Jill I'm a little afraid to join you with that cutie still in your house.  but will forge ahead and intend on being there.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

hedygs said:


> Jill I'm a little afraid to join you with that cutie still in your house.  but will forge ahead and intend on being there.


Oh good, so glad you're going to work up your courage and come. If it helps any, Persy is already spoken for (his new dad arrives on Sunday to get him) so pockets and purses will be checked when you leave! I'll PM you my address.


----------



## jacqui (Aug 7, 2007)

Phoebe, Max and I will be there. Can't wait! Can you PM me with your address and phone number? Thanks.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

YAY Jacqui! I'll PM you my info & you can forward it on to any of your extended Hav families. The more the merrier.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

jacqui said:


> Phoebe, Max and I will be there. Can't wait! Can you PM me with your address and phone number? Thanks.


Hey Jacqui! I expected a few more with you!?


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi -- we're new Michiganians, Michiganders, whatever -- just moved here a few weeks ago from the Boston area. Would love to be a part of a gathering -- had one about a year ago in the Boston area that was fun ("Hav-a-Blast").

Looking forward to making some friends in a new community, maybe go for walks, get to know the area, get to know some other Havs.

Yvonne (and Bounder)


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Yvonee (& Bounder)! Welcome to Michigan. I'll definitely make sure you know about any future playdates.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What? No pictures of the playdate?


----------



## YesYvonne (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks, Jill! Looking forward. Meanwhile, I second the motion to post pics of the gathering that just happened. If pics were taken, of course....

Yvonne


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry folks, that playdate had to be cancelled at the last minute. I found out the day before that one of my foster puppies had roundworms and we didn't want to take the chance of any of the other dogs being exposed. So bad news - no pictures, good news - you didn't miss anything Yvonne!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear that - I'm sure everyone was disappointed. How's the little guy with the worms?


----------

